
Route of GFW on Twitpic - juvenn
http://twitpic.com/ky0uw
======
liuliu
Quick facts about GFW:

1\. the recent leaked info shows that the GFW and Golden Shield Project are
two separate projects led by different research forces;

2\. GFW department is only in charge of R&D and maintenance; there is no
direct head in response why/how a website is blocked; In fact, any government
ministry can order GFW to block a website;

3\. GFW has advanced research forces and followed closely to recent advances
in Internet security; For example, there are several reports about hijack
Google's SSL certificate, and some reports about HTTP/HTTPS attack with GFW;

4\. Some whitelisted-IP addresses are provided to high-ranked officials.

------
johannchiang
Two tips for traveling hackers: 1\. International roaming of China
Mobile/Unicom/Telecom users still don't escape GFW. Roaming data traffic will
redirect back to China first. 2\. For iPhone users, VPN proxy (L2TP over IPSec
or less secure PPTP) is better solution than SSH or Tor. Google those freemium
VPN proxy providers.

------
scythe
That picture is somewhat misleading. Tor (and other VPNs) doesn't bypass the
Great Firewall, it makes it irrelevant via encryption and offshore proxies.

If the US broadcast free Wifi across China somehow (a la Radio Free Europe),
_that_ would bypass the Great Firewall.

